# suggestions for this forum



## glh2506

How about closung the threads when you get full. Spend hours lookin only to find land is no longer available that wo ould be very considerate of yall thanks


----------



## winchester270

*Automatic removal of adds*

In the Lease Looking for Members and Land for Lease - Georgia Only,Looking for Land or Club - Georgia OnlLand For Lease - All other states outside of Georgia, Looking For Lease-All other states outside of Georgia 
Looking for a lease or club outside Georgia, and Swap and SellHave adds automatically removed after 30 days of original posting date like graigslist does. This would eliminate looking at adds like clubs that are already full, land is already leased, person has alredy found club, item is already sold etc. This would make this forum easier to use and would eliminate alot of wasted time on phone calls, personal messages,emails etc.


----------



## DrCarter

*Separate threads by district/area*

Please separate threads by district/area in Georgia. It would make it a lot easier for people to find land in the area they are looking for instead of having to search the internet or look at a map to determine if the land is close or not to them.


----------



## westbrookpm

*Divide  Category*

It would be nice if the "Lease Looking for Members" and "Land for Lease" were in separate sections.


----------



## Pasttime

Please place the county in the subject title.


----------



## medic1

pasttime said:


> please place the county in the subject title.



^^^^this^^^^


----------



## Bearhunter06

*Refresh*

Is there anyway to refresh my post from time to time


----------



## whitetaco02

I would like to see this in every title: 2013-2-14, 2014-2015, etc... depending on the years.

This would make it easier in my opinion.


----------



## RossVegas

Pasttime said:


> Please place the county in the subject title.



Wish everyone would do this.


----------



## tad1

RossVegas said:


> Wish everyone would do this.


Please place the county in the subject title.

Amen!


----------



## Hunter922

Threads are deleted after 6 months. All information in the posting rules must be in the thread or it is deleted.


----------



## Headsortails

Any restrictions by state residence must be stated.


----------



## Etoncathunter

It would be nice to have subforums for regions. NW,NE,MW,ME,SW,SE to make it easier to search. It is a royal pain to have to scroll through 100 posts in south ga (lord i wish i was there) just to find 1 post here in nw ga. (Dang it sucks here)

Also it would be nice to have required AND  ENFORCED standard title format. A fishing site i'm on does that with reports and it helps. Something like: county/size/members/type (qdm/trophy/state rules).  

Ex: Murray, 1200/12,QDM


----------



## BGA

Easier searching abilities like Eton said above.

Map with address feature could help.


----------



## groundhawg

winchester270 said:


> In the Lease Looking for Members and Land for Lease - Georgia Only,Looking for Land or Club - Georgia OnlLand For Lease - All other states outside of Georgia, Looking For Lease-All other states outside of Georgia
> Looking for a lease or club outside Georgia, and Swap and SellHave adds automatically removed after 30 days of original posting date like graigslist does. This would eliminate looking at adds like clubs that are already full, land is already leased, person has alredy found club, item is already sold etc. This would make this forum easier to use and would eliminate alot of wasted time on phone calls, personal messages,emails etc.



I have found lease information years old and joined or guided other to join by following up on the past date information.  Most of the time I search by county I am interested in and then can contact the person if I wish.

Would hate to see lease info gone in 30 or 60  or ...days.


----------



## groundhawg

Hunter922 said:


> Threads are deleted after 6 months. All information in the posting rules must be in the thread or it is deleted.



I have found lease information years old and joined or guided other to join by following up on the past date information.  Most of the time I search by county I am interested in and then can contact the person if I wish.

Would hate to see lease info gone in 30 or 60  or ...days. 

Also a couple of leases I have posted information for has been posted in January or Feburary and still needed members in May or June.  if the thread closed in 30 days we would just have to repost, over and over and over again. Have always followed up and added information when club was full and also closed the thread.


----------



## Spearo13

Place County Name in add title!!!!


----------



## Hunter922

groundhawg said:


> I have found lease information years old and joined or guided other to join by following up on the past date information.  Most of the time I search by county I am interested in and then can contact the person if I wish.
> 
> Would hate to see lease info gone in 30 or 60  or ...days.
> 
> Also a couple of leases I have posted information for has been posted in January or Feburary and still needed members in May or June.  if the thread closed in 30 days we would just have to repost, over and over and over again. Have always followed up and added information when club was full and also closed the thread.



DELETE after 6 months. If they still have openings then 
re-post.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*Leases listed in 2002*

This needs to be cleaned up by a moderator, who  should just delete all posts and issue a notice that the lease section has been purged of all prior posts. This section is currently a real waste of time.


----------



## The Longhunter

Rich Kaminski said:


> This needs to be cleaned up by a moderator, who  should just delete all posts and issue a notice that the lease section has been purged of all prior posts. This section is currently a real waste of time.



x 2


----------



## Gadestroyer74

X3 agree


----------



## Hunter922

gadestroyer74 said:


> x3 agree



x400 agree


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

Delete all post at the end of year. There are to many old post on here. Some of the post on here are several years old. Have them all disappear let's say on Dec. 31st and let people post new ones stating on Jan. 1st. That way there will only be post 1 year or less to look through.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan

I agree with the above posts. I think county in the heading should be mandatory. I get sick and tired of clicking 40 posts only to realize every post is 150+ miles from the counties I'm looking for.


----------



## lungbuster123

County in the heading and please get rid of anything that's not for this coming season. Gets tiring looking through post from last year or even 2013 because people with one post bump them to the top.


----------



## Hunter922

Rich Kaminski said:


> This needs to be cleaned up by a moderator, who  should just delete all posts and issue a notice that the lease section has been purged of all prior posts. This section is currently a real waste of time.



We need a MOD on this pronto..


----------



## kmckinnie

Hunter922 said:


> We need a MOD on this pronto..



We got him and he is working as we speak.


----------



## Hunter922

kmckinnie said:


> We got him and he is working as we speak.



Almost a year later.. He needs to pick up the pace.  Just dump all the posts. New post if you need members.


----------



## one_shot

Hunter922 said:


> Almost a year later.. He needs to pick up the pace.  Just dump all the posts. New post if you need members.



Good suggestion!


----------



## 01Foreman400

I'm in the process of closing out of date threads now.  This is a long lengthy process that will take some time.  

If you all have any old listing please close them.

Locked threads can always be reopened if needed.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

How about the administrator for this web page delete all threads on January 1st of each year for this section. People keep pulling up old ones like the one I saw today from 2011 wanting to get on clubs.  Delete them all on Jan. 1st so there are only relevant adds on here not stuff from 10 years ago.


----------



## 01Foreman400

tonyrittenhouse said:


> How about the administrator for this web page delete all threads on January 1st of each year for this section. People keep pulling up old ones like the one I saw today from 2011 wanting to get on clubs.  Delete them all on Jan. 1st so there are only relevant adds on here not stuff from 10 years ago.



Thanks for your suggestion.  Over the past year I've went and deleted or closed a couple of years worth threads in this section.  I will continue to do this as it's a work in progress.  It's not just a simple push of a button and you're done.  I've spent many hours doing it and so have others as it's a one by one process.  It's not common for folks to pull up old threads anymore because we have been closing them.  Wouldn't you agree it's gotten better?  Sure, some come back to the top but we take care of them in a timely manner just as we did with the ones you just mentioned.


----------



## kmckinnie

01Foreman400 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.  Over the past year I've went and deleted or closed a couple of years worth threads in this section.  I will continue to do this as it's a work in progress.  It's not just a simple push of a button and you're done.  I've spent many hours doing it and so have others as it's a one by one process.  It's not common for folks to pull up old threads anymore because we have been closing them.  Wouldn't you agree it's gotten better?  Sure, some come back to the top but we take care of them in a timely manner just as we did with the ones you just mentioned.



U have done a fine job since u where added to the team. That section has improved many folds over. 
Good job.


----------

